# Princeton Tec Apex, any more news?



## WDR65 (Jul 29, 2005)

I've been waiting for this one to come out since I heard about it several months ago. I know the release date is soon, well supposedly. So I'm wondering if anyone has any new info. I am debating picking up an EOS tomorrow, but I was thinking it might be worthwhile to wait just a few more days and order an Apex.


----------



## Sway (Jul 30, 2005)

Well I have heard middle of August and September so who knows for sure at this point.


----------



## matthewdanger (Jul 30, 2005)

Had there been any word on price? I just googled it and it looks like it may be my next headlamp if the price is right.


----------



## LVC2 (Jul 30, 2005)

If memory serves it is supposed to be _about_ $70. I was going to pick up a MYO XP for a fall trip but I'm trying to hold out for the Apex.


----------



## Skeeterbytes (Jul 31, 2005)

Here's the most complete description I've seen on the Apex:

http://www.modernmountainman.com/catalog.php?type=product&id=43887

They've clearly missed the June ship date, but I'd expect it by fall at least. It looks pretty mondo, for those who need a 3-watt light.


----------



## Commander (Jul 31, 2005)

Tjek this (old) post for info:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showthreaded.php?Cat=&Number=1017912&page=&view=&sb=5&o=&vc=1


----------



## javafool (Jul 31, 2005)

I received a message from Modern Mountain Man stating that Princeton had a problem with the circuit boards in the headlamp and they had to be remade. This pushed the release date back to at least mid to late August. I was also given the opportunity at that time to cancel my order or wait it out. 
I am still waiting. It really looks to me like it will be worth the wait.


----------



## LEDObsessed (Aug 1, 2005)

I just found this link

Wildernessplus.com

it says they will have it in stock August 22


----------



## sunspot (Aug 2, 2005)

Specs look real nice. I'll get one when they are released.


----------



## chumley (Aug 8, 2005)

Backcountrygear.com has the PT Apex on their site for $79.95. It didn't say anything about delays or pre-orders.


----------



## Polaris (Aug 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*chumley said:*
Backcountrygear.com has the PT Apex on their site for $79.95. It didn't say anything about delays or pre-orders. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pressing the "check availability" button on that web-site currently indicates (08 Aug 2005) that the Apex <font color="blue"> ships within 4 weeks</font>.


----------



## grnamin (Aug 12, 2005)

Cabela's has the camo version in their website. Doesn't say if they are in stock or not though. I guess a quick call would confirm.


----------



## matthewdanger (Aug 12, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*grnamin said:*
Cabela's has the camo version in their website. Doesn't say if they are in stock or not though. I guess a quick call would confirm. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Let us know what they say! Please.


----------



## grnamin (Aug 12, 2005)

Ugh! No luck with Cabela's either. When I clicked the "Add to Cart" button, I got this message:
Princeton Apex Headlamp
Item number:XF - 517043
Price: $74.99
This item is on backorder. Cabela's estimates it will take 4-5 weeks to ship this product.


----------



## matthewdanger (Aug 12, 2005)

Shoot!

Thanks for the update grnamin.


----------



## sunspot (Aug 12, 2005)

Anything wrong with the $60 price at Wildernessplus.com ? Shipping in 10 days?


----------



## tysonb (Aug 22, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Corin at wildernessplus.com - the date for the black model has been pushed to 09 Sept, and the orange model to 19 Sept.

That sucks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## BlackDecker (Aug 29, 2005)

Wilderness web site is updated with release date of Sept 19th for the Apex. Looks like a promising headlamp.


----------



## flyingrhino (Sep 1, 2005)

I have contacted princeton tec and their support says it's due for beginning of october.


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow, lol. Sounds like we might see it by Christmas at this rate. I guess they might have jumped the gun a bit. Still looks nice though.


----------



## anthros (Sep 2, 2005)

Does anyone knows why there is such a big difference on the prices for the Apex? In varies from $60 to $77.


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 3, 2005)

Usually on the higher priced headlamps, you'll tend to see a bigger variance in prices. $17 is quite a range, I'll admit. I'm not going to think I'll get one in time for my Grand Canyon trip in late Oct. 

Maybe for Christmas


----------



## flyingrhino (Sep 5, 2005)

Well I live in New Zealand and I need that light for a caving trip down to harwoods hole (a 190 meter deep abyss that has a 5 hour cave at the bottom).
Seems like I might just about get it before November, but you never know.


----------



## BlackDecker (Sep 12, 2005)

Just updating this thread to see if anyone has received the PT Apex yet? I'm curious to see how they did the 4 AA battery box in the back. I don't have a headlamp with a rear battery pack, so not sure how that would work if I wanted to wear it over a ball cap.


----------



## shrock (Sep 16, 2005)

Email update recieved from Wildernessplus today:


There have been some issues with Princeton Tec, the manufacturers of the Apex headlamp, which has set the arrival time to October. As soon as we receive notice of the exact restock date we will notify you. We have only heard positive feedback about these lights and believe it is worth the wait. We apologize for any inconveniences. If you have any questions or would prefer to cancel your order please reply to this message.

Thank you
Wildernessplus.


----------



## Sway (Sep 16, 2005)

www.brightguy.com has the Apex listed now, available in October, price $64.95 US 

Guess I need to get in line  

Later
Kelly


----------



## Pi_is_blue (Sep 17, 2005)

On the brightguy site it says the 5mm LEDs are the best available from Nichia, so I wonder if they are the new Nichia CS like the ones used in the new version of the Arc AAA?


----------



## NoFair (Sep 29, 2005)

Anybody have any news on this? I'm aching to order, but most sites list it as availible sometime between june and late october.... My Petzel got its reflector melted (only used it with a high power bulb in winter before and it seems it needed sub-zero temperatures to stay cool....) So I'm in need of a decent output headlamp.... :sigh:

If somebody gets ahold of a pre-release sample of the Apex please post a review or impressions.

Sverre


----------



## Lurveleven (Sep 29, 2005)

I have seen several places that it will arrive October 15th.

Sigbjoern


----------



## tysonb (Oct 8, 2005)

I was at cabela's today and picked up the camo version, but I did not necessarily want it in that colour. I then happened by REI - about 80 miles away, and they had the orange one, so I bought it too  I now have 2, and think that they are great - Very bright, and extremely useful. I am glad that I returned my Zenix IQ.

PS, let me know if anyone wants a camo version, $75 shipped 

Tyson


----------



## WDR65 (Oct 9, 2005)

Tyson,
Glad to hear you got one, can you tell us anything about it in actual use etc. I'm extremely curious, lol. Thanks.

Dudley


----------



## acjc (Oct 9, 2005)

There are some listed for sale on ebay as well (not by me).


----------



## cue003 (Oct 9, 2005)

I am curious to hear some feedback on the APEX. I currently have the EOS and curious to see how this APEX will compare.

Curtis


----------



## tysonb (Oct 14, 2005)

I do not have an EOS, but the light seems to be a star performer.

The nichia LEDs (4) have a nice flood beam and tend toward the blue side. The 3 watt lux, which runs with an optic has a fairly centered beam, but has artifacts reminiscent of a KL3, and I expect most lights with an optic.

It is bright, seems to be well constructed, and quite bright with both the spot and flood beams.

List any questions, and I will try to answer them.

Tyson


----------



## sithjedi333 (Oct 15, 2005)

Would it be possible to replace the optic with say a 17mm reflector, like the IMS S017XA?


----------



## Commander (Oct 16, 2005)

Tysonb, we need some photos!


----------



## tysonb (Oct 16, 2005)

I will get them up as soon as I find my SD card from my camera 

I am tearing my office apart tonight.

T


----------



## Mike Painter (Oct 16, 2005)

tysonb said:


> I will get them up as soon as I find my SD card from my camera
> 
> I am tearing my office apart tonight.
> 
> T



Why is it always in the last place I look?
.
.
Because you'd be a fool to keep looking after you found it.


----------



## Commander (Oct 20, 2005)

I found this review at "backpacking light":

http://www.backpackinglight.com/cgi.../reviews/display_reviews?forum_thread_id=1404

This light sounds cool


----------



## WDR65 (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice review that you found, Commander. I really can't wait to get my hands on one, might have to run to the local REI to see if they have them in stock so I can play with one. I wish I could afford to order one right now, but I'll have to wait a little bit.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Oct 20, 2005)

I found the Apex at http://www.cottonwoodwholesale.com/c-262-princeton-tec.aspx
for around $55. I've never heard of them before, but they seem to have good prices on some items. Like a pt eos for $27. Or gerber infintiy ultra for $15, LX 3.0 for $40. They seem to charge about $7 for shipping. Maybe I should give it a try.


----------



## Commander (Oct 21, 2005)

Great price 4 sure Offroadcmpr. But look at this:

Q: How do I know if a product is in stock? 

A: All in-stock products are labeled as "in-stock" under the product description. If the product is not labeled as "in-stock", then it is either a high volume product that may be on back order, or we don't have inventory information for the product. If a product that you order is on back order, your order will be noted as such, and you can expect shipment within 5 to 30 days.

hmm.......


----------



## offroadcmpr (Oct 21, 2005)

Commander said:


> Great price 4 sure Offroadcmpr. But look at this:
> 
> Q: How do I know if a product is in stock?
> 
> ...



Thanks, Nice catch. I wish that they would be a little more open about whether it is in stock or not. It does not say "out of stock" on the page, nor when you place an item in your shopping cart.

O well, stupid way of doing it(or I'm sure they get people that buy it thinking that it is in stock, so maybe its good for them:shrug


----------



## colterbay2005 (Oct 21, 2005)

I ordered a black apex from brightguy.com on wednesday.....it should be here any minute via UPS 2 day air! 

Daniel.


----------



## NoFair (Oct 22, 2005)

Just got mine yesterday (Thanks Tyson!). Haven't had time to test it much, but output on high is about the same as my HDS B60 on high, low is 15-25 lumen somewhere (guessing). The 4 nichas give a very good indoor/short distance light. The beam from the luxeon has a few rings from the optic (I think the lense is the same size as a HDS lens so a diffusor should be easy to get), but the hotspot is huge and sidespill is good. 

Close to perfect combination of throw and spill for my use, and the rings are less of an issue outside than on a white wall inside. I might have preferred a relector like the one in an Aleph2 or Q3, but I'm not sure yet if the optic is a disadvantage in real use yet. I'm not sure how easy it is to change the optic, but i probably won't bother even if it turns out to be easy.

Mine has a nice white tint, so no problems there.

It fits my head very well and is easy to adjust, seems well balanced on my head and well built.

Unless someone comes up with something revolutionary this might be the last headlight I'll need to buy.

Sverre


----------



## Jerimoth (Oct 23, 2005)

I purchased one at Eastern Mountain Sports during this weekend's sale. It looks a bit more rugged than the Petzl Myo XP, and is plenty bright for my work in search and rescue. I would feel comfortable going with just the Apex and a backup - say a SureFire A2 or the Petzl Tikka XP. Then again it would be nice to have a backup that uses AAs like the Apex- maybe the PT Matrix. I'll let you know how it works on our next rescue. I also have a Lupine Otto, and I can imagine using that as my primary headlamp, and the Apex as a "backup" but the two together are maybe more weight than I would like to carry.


----------



## tysonb (Oct 25, 2005)

ok, I found my SD card. That took way too long.

Here are a few pics - I can do requests.

Pic 1
Pic 2
Pic 3
Pic 4
Pic 5
Pic 6

As you can see, I am terribly dissatisfied with the fit 

I can take a few more pics, but have no experience with camera settings for beamshots.


----------



## Sway (Oct 26, 2005)

I have two on the way UPS tracking says they should be here today Wednesday. I will try and get (RTP) done tomorrown night using Alkies with the LuxIII on the high setting 

Later
Kelly


----------



## NoFair (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice pics Tyson
My daughter is just 6 months old so she hasn't tested mine yet She loves to play with my HDS though. I set it to the lowest setting and let her have it.

Used my Apex yesterday for an hour on high using 2300 mAh NiMh and didn't notice any dimming. Not quite sure how the battery-indicator works (Help Tyson ), but the little led was still green.

Looking forward to the run-time tests Kelly


Sverre


----------



## Sway (Oct 26, 2005)

The Brown truck dropped off the Apex this afternoon  I have completed the Alkaline RTP and I’m now working on the NiMH if it will ever stop going 

Later
Kelly


----------



## grnamin (Nov 2, 2005)

Things I like about the Apex:

1) Separate switches for spot and flood LEDs.
2) Battery life indicator also acts as a locator beacon in the dark (so long as it hasn't shut off from 24 hours of non-use)
3) The Luxeon III in this unit is whiter and brighter than the trasplanted one I have in my KL4.
4) Headlamp tilts using an adjustable friction mechanism instead of a ratchet type.

Room for improvement:
1) I like to see a feature where you can turn on spot and flood simutaneously. Wastes battery power, but would look cool. 
2) Need a beefier O-ring to seal the battery case. Mine snapped like a cheap rubber band when I opened the battery compartment to install batteries. The O-ring snagged in a part of the case. I didn't even pull with much force and the O-ring snapped.
3) I like the phone cord-like power cable on the Petzl Myo XP. I wish the Apex had one.


----------



## Sway (Nov 2, 2005)

grnamin said:


> Things I like about the Apex:
> 
> 
> Room for improvement:
> ...



Hey grnmin what O-ring are you talking about? I have looked mine over and either it's missing, I can't find it (very possible) or there has been a change :thinking:

Later
Kelly


----------



## NoFair (Nov 2, 2005)

Sway said:


> Hey grnmin what O-ring are you talking about? I have looked mine over and either it's missing, I can't find it (very possible) or there has been a change :thinking:
> 
> Later
> Kelly



On mine the O-ring sits in the slot on the part of the battery-compartment you slide off. On mine it was a bit dry and needed som lubricant, but otherwise it looks OK. 

I think it's needed for the light to be submersible to 1 meter...

PS! I have the camo version, but i assume it's the same on all models..

Sverre


----------



## Sway (Nov 2, 2005)

I found it after using a little more light :wave:

Later
Kelly


----------



## grnamin (Nov 2, 2005)

Sway said:


> Hey grnmin what O-ring are you talking about? I have looked mine over and either it's missing, I can't find it (very possible) or there has been a change :thinking:
> 
> Later
> Kelly



When you lift the lid of the battery case, there's a channel on the lip of the main compartment that houses the o-ring. It's very thin, kinda like a black rubber band. I emailed Princeton Tec about it and I got an email back saying they'd send me a replacement for free.

Whoops! Disregard. I answered before reading your latest post.


----------



## peekay331 (Nov 4, 2005)

does anyone else find the need to hold the switch to turn the unit off, exceedingly annoying? why couldnt they have just made it like the EOS?


----------



## CM (Nov 5, 2005)

Never mind. Found my answer.


----------



## grnamin (Nov 5, 2005)

peekay331 said:


> does anyone else find the need to hold the switch to turn the unit off, exceedingly annoying? why couldnt they have just made it like the EOS?



I wish the engineers would have factored in a dedicated off switch into the design. Maybe something like depressing both flood and spot switches at the same time to turn off whatever light was activated in addition to the 2-second switch depression in the current design.


----------



## CM (Nov 6, 2005)

Hmm, sounds like this has some mod potential. I'm thinking Li-ion packs since I"m up to my ears in Li-Ions, in addition to a "master" kill switch.


----------



## jayflash (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice review and my favorite picture was #5 with #6 a close second. Thanks Tyson.


----------



## javafool (Nov 13, 2005)

I used my Apex again this morning and I'll have to say that I am really impressed with this headlamp. The beams are all very usable, excellent in my opinion.
I have several headlamps and would not trade the Apex for two of any of the others. This is by far the most usable headlamp I have ever tried.

Terry


----------



## CM (Nov 14, 2005)

sithjedi333 said:


> Would it be possible to replace the optic with say a 17mm reflector, like the IMS S017XA?



After using mine on a hike last night, the stock reflector offers the best beam. I brought lights with the 17mm IMS reflector, the 27mm IMS one, and the Apex beat them both in terms of balancing throw and sidespill. The optic is not as "nice" when you shine it on the wall but I don't remember the last time I went walking with a white wall in front of me. The 17mm reflector didn't throw as far. This was on a KL1 modded to 750mA. The 27mm reflector on a modified PM6 (biased at 700mA) suffered too much from tunnel vision. For close range work, neither reflector could do the job. The optic looks like one of those TIR designs. I thought I'd never say this but the optic on this thing is great. Just don't shine it on a blank wall to study it.


----------



## Graywolf (Nov 16, 2005)

What is the best price and where did you buy the Apex and actually receive it. What colors were available? I am looking for three for Christmas presents. Most of the internet sites at $55; $60; and $65 are "out of stock" or expecting it in the near future. I have not found any place cheaper than $79.95 that actually had them ready to ship.


----------



## grnamin (Nov 16, 2005)

Graywolf, the Apex comes in black, orange, and OD green. Brightguy.com has the OD green on available right now for $64.95.


----------



## yellow (Nov 16, 2005)

Doh, heared of the Apex TODAY, 
but in here the tread is out for nearly a month...
(usually dont check "headlamps")

Anyway. 
When I first heared about the EOS, I immediately asked PT if there will be an AA powerded Model (cuz I HATE AAAs). 
Back then there was an absolute "NO".

And now they put out this light.
...which looks ugly and needs several improvents.
1st of all: why use these 5 mm LED that make it looking weird?
2nd: why a spot reflector? Who really needs throw at a headlight?
3rd: why the Lux III? Cuz Silva, Petzl, ... offer such a Model?

Why not offer an *EOS with AA battery pack in back*? (maybe even with just 3 AAs, no great technical changements necessary)
After 3 hours this one would be the most powerful headlight, looking way cool, best all around tradeoff between power and runtime.

Still have to wait for someone to do this (an using my Petzl Mirca 1 Watt LED mod instead, but the 2 AA in front, directly behind the led, are not the optimum)

PS: there is a tread by "sway" showing 3 hours + for the Apex on high. OK, thats nice, but still: same with 1 Watt (EOS) please.


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 16, 2005)

yellow said:


> 1st of all: why use these 5 mm LED that make it looking weird?



You are going to look like a dork no matter what when you use a headlamp.
The 5mm LEDs are there for flood light.



yellow said:


> 2nd: why a spot reflector? Who really needs throw at a headlight?



I need it, my need for throw doesn't dissapear even though I don't have my hands free to use a flashlight with throw. Most people that hikes at night needs throw. I also need it when skiing.



yellow said:


> 3rd: why the Lux III? Cuz Silva, Petzl, ... offer such a Model?



So it can be brighter.

Sigbjoern


----------



## Floating Spots (Nov 16, 2005)

Has anyone received theirs from wildernessplus.com yet?
Mine is still on pre-order.
I e-mailed them and the response was "We are still experiencing major delays in our warehouse."


----------



## peekay331 (Nov 16, 2005)

i got mine on ebay from asuittrails (or something like that) for 65.99 plus a few bucks for shipping. great service, they ship fast and are very friendly.


----------



## peekay331 (Nov 16, 2005)

yellow said:


> Doh, heared of the Apex TODAY,
> but in here the tread is out for nearly a month...
> (usually dont check "headlamps")
> 
> ...


 if you want an AA model, just get the yukon hl. i have the yukon hl, eos and apex. the eos has a way shorter run time than the yukon hl despite the yukon not being regulated. the apex is a great unit, but is very very bulky and the 3 watt runtime is very short. except for the 1 hour of pure brightness in 3 watt mode, the next 15 hrs ends up just being a bulky yukon hl. unless you dont mind throwing out still good alkalines, or use nimh, the apex has no significant advantages over the yukon hl.


----------



## NoFair (Nov 17, 2005)

peekay331 said:


> if you want an AA model, just get the yukon hl. i have the yukon hl, eos and apex. the eos has a way shorter run time than the yukon hl despite the yukon not being regulated. the apex is a great unit, but is very very bulky and the 3 watt runtime is very short. except for the 1 hour of pure brightness in 3 watt mode, the next 15 hrs ends up just being a bulky yukon hl. unless you dont mind throwing out still good alkalines, or use nimh, the apex has no significant advantages over the yukon hl.



I think many users of the Apex intend to use it more or less exclusively with NiMhs or Lithiums. I for one will only use alkalines in an emergency. 
If you only want to use alkalines you can have it with the luxeon on low most of the time, it's still bright enough for most uses. 
If you use NiMh or lithiums you have 3+ hours of pure brightness and for many users that is enough runtime before needing to recharge.

I really can't see it being that bulky compared to other ligths with comparable output and runtime, it's a lot sleeker than the incandesents I've been using. 


Sverre


----------



## peekay331 (Nov 17, 2005)

NoFair said:


> I think many users of the Apex intend to use it more or less exclusively with NiMhs or Lithiums. I for one will only use alkalines in an emergency.
> If you only want to use alkalines you can have it with the luxeon on low most of the time, it's still bright enough for most uses.
> If you use NiMh or lithiums you have 3+ hours of pure brightness and for many users that is enough runtime before needing to recharge.
> 
> ...


 yea, nimh is key with the apex. with alkalines, 1 hr of the 3 watt mode just is not enough. after the inital hour of brightness, the output drops dramatically, basically it becomes equal to the lower setting, which is in turn equal to the yukon hl.

i hesitate to use nimh bc of the self discharge problems-i like to stick batteries in and not have to worry about recharging them before using. lithiums are a bit out of my price range.

as for bulkiness, even though princeton tech lists the weight between the apex and yukon hl as being only 1 oz apart, for some reason the apex feels much much heavier. maybe they don't include the battery weight?

also, the light weight of the front assembly with 4 aa's in the back makes it somewhat unbalanced. i noticed that when i walk or move around with the light, the back end tends to shift lower, bring the front up. maybe i just have a weird shaped head?

lastly, i truly hate that off switch. why couldnt they make it like the eos, where after a 10-15 second time frame to switch modes, the next click results in shutting the light off?


----------



## javafool (Nov 17, 2005)

Four NiMH batteries are rather heavy for my use but the $1.00 Batterystation Lithium AA's are affordable for this amount of light and the weight advantage. The Apex is in a class of it's own right now. Bright or dim, wide beam or flood. It can light up the back yard or provide a good light for reading. I personally am very pleased with this headlamp! I certainly don't find pressing and holding a button, either button, for one second to turn the light off a major effort.

Terry


----------



## Sway (Nov 17, 2005)

Interesting, I don’t find the Apex anymore bulky than the Yukon HL, they have the same head band, add one battery in the back and the head in front is shorter than the Yukon HL so you have less over hang weight. I plan on using Lithium cells 90% of the time so the weight of the extra battery is negligible. NiMH cells will be used for "planed" outings or when I have time to swap the cells out but for storage, grab and go Lithiums are the best for "me" YMMV. 

The 5mm LED’s on the Apex are brighter and spread farther apart, which I find very appealing. This gives a wider more useable flood over the 3 blue spots I get with the Yukon HL and you have a high and low level which should result in some very long run times on low if needed.

I’m not a big fan of optics in any light but the Apex has a larger more useable spot that lights up more area than the reflector in the Yukon HL. In tight focus the HL throws just a little farther than the Apex, but not really enough to make much of a difference since the beam is smaller :shrug: 

Add in the Apex is regulated with variable brightness levels, water proof and it’s Lithium friendly are you guys sure were talking about the same headlamps here, but then, I'm an Apex whore :nana:

Later
Kelly


----------



## xcandrew (Nov 17, 2005)

The Apex sounds great for a larger 4 AA headlamp (I have the Eos). Does anyone know how it compares to the Black Diamond 4 AA lamp with the Soliras bulb upgrade? They seem comparable in price and size, and both have the smaller LEDs for flood/closer work, and both are regulated.


----------



## jayflash (Nov 17, 2005)

For my particular purposes, the Apex is a winner. For aprox. $10 more, it's a worthwile improvement over the Yukon HL. Sway's review is on the money.

NiMH are the way to go, for me, because I'm thick skulled and rather numb, so I don't notice the weight. Lithiums are a better choice if the light won't be used or recharged regularily and the unregulated Yukon HL likes the higher voltage they provide (compared to NiMH).

Versatile, useful, well designed, fair value and cool.


----------



## peekay331 (Nov 18, 2005)

javafool said:


> Four NiMH batteries are rather heavy for my use but the $1.00 Batterystation Lithium AA's are affordable for this amount of light and the weight advantage. The Apex is in a class of it's own right now. Bright or dim, wide beam or flood. It can light up the back yard or provide a good light for reading. I personally am very pleased with this headlamp! I certainly don't find pressing and holding a button, either button, for one second to turn the light off a major effort.
> 
> Terry


 yea, i actually got used to the off switch. now when i switch to my eos or yukon, i find myself accidentally holding the switch to turn them off too.


----------



## peekay331 (Nov 18, 2005)

just out of curiosity....but has anyone ever in the history of flashlighting, actually used the flashing mode on a flashlight or headlight? i can understand a flashing red led for biking or walking at night but why a flashing white light? i guess in theory, if you were to be stranded on a deserted island and needed to signal, it would be useful. but come on, how often does that happen? imho, it seems like one of the most useless and annoying features (when accidentally activated) on any light.

sway-do you know what the run time on lithiums are? if they cost approx. equal per hour of operation, i might have to give them a try.


----------



## Sway (Nov 18, 2005)

peekay331 said:


> just out of curiosity....but has anyone ever in the history of flashlighting, actually used the flashing mode on a flashlight or headlight? i can understand a flashing red led for biking or walking at night but why a flashing white light? i guess in theory, if you were to be stranded on a deserted island and needed to signal, it would be useful. but come on, how often does that happen? imho, it seems like one of the most useless and annoying features (when accidentally activated) on any light.
> 
> sway-do you know what the run time on lithiums are? if they cost approx. equal per hour of operation, i might have to give them a try.




I'm running low on Lithium AA's right now and BatteryStation is out of stock till sometime in December so I haven't ran any plots with them, sorry. 

As for the flashing mode, I have been thinking about hanging it on the front door pointed at the road so the pizza delivery dude can find my house…..it never fails they blow right by only to call a few minutes later * "Dude I can’t find your house"* Eh’ this still may not work :shakehead

Later
Kelly


----------



## NoFair (Nov 19, 2005)

peekay331 said:


> just out of curiosity....but has anyone ever in the history of flashlighting, actually used the flashing mode on a flashlight or headlight? i can understand a flashing red led for biking or walking at night but why a flashing white light? i guess in theory, if you were to be stranded on a deserted island and needed to signal, it would be useful. but come on, how often does that happen? imho, it seems like one of the most useless and annoying features (when accidentally activated) on any light.



I agree. A lot of companies include a flashing mode with their headlamps and I still havn't found it anything but annoying.....
Red flashers for bikes are nice, but how wants bright white flashing light in their field of vision? 

Sverre


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (Nov 19, 2005)

peekay331 said:


> just out of curiosity....but has anyone ever in the history of flashlighting, actually used the flashing mode on a flashlight or headlight? i can understand a flashing red led for biking or walking at night but why a flashing white light? i guess in theory, if you were to be stranded on a deserted island and needed to signal, it would be useful. but come on, how often does that happen? imho, it seems like one of the most useless and annoying features (when accidentally activated) on any light.
> 
> I use my headlights most when cycling, and it's useful as an attention-getter when cycling in daylight, where a steady light may not be bright enough. Best way to avoid SMIDSY's is to always use a headlight (and the blinking mode gives the best runtime). Just don't use a blinking light as your only light at night (difficult to judge distance).
> 
> Mark van Gorkom


----------



## Skeeterbytes (Nov 19, 2005)

The only use I've found for blinky mode is leaving it on in my tent or hammock when I wander off for stargazing or initiating the nitrogen cycle. This way I can preserve night vision and still easily find my way back. It works, and saves the embarrassment of losing track of my bed.

I love the lights that, not satisfied with a simple blink mode, add an SOS mode for even more settings to roll through. Programming run amok.



Mark_van_Gorkom said:


> peekay331 said:
> 
> 
> > just out of curiosity....but has anyone ever in the history of flashlighting, actually used the flashing mode on a flashlight or headlight? i can understand a flashing red led for biking or walking at night but why a flashing white light? i guess in theory, if you were to be stranded on a deserted island and needed to signal, it would be useful. but come on, how often does that happen? imho, it seems like one of the most useless and annoying features (when accidentally activated) on any light.
> ...


----------



## diggdug13 (Nov 21, 2005)

I just got my Apex in today, looks like a greatlight the flood is very nice and the beam of the 3w is white and throws nice, I have lithiums in it for the added runtime and decreased weight, but the top strap takes away any "bulkiness" from the battery pack. 

I've got to compare my L1 to the apex but they apear to have similar beams (from memory) but the apex has that flood. I'm begining to like this headlamp. :rock: 

doug


----------



## NoFair (Nov 21, 2005)

Diggdug; then I'm no longer the only person with an Apex in Norway 
I might still be the only one with the OD-camo version though...

Sverre


----------



## diggdug13 (Nov 22, 2005)

true.! I do not have to OD camo, they only had the black when I bought mine  . but it is one heck of a headlamp!

I compared the L1 and the Apex from about 20 feet last night and the L1 has a difinate edge in brightness on high, but the Apex has a more usable beam in that it's beam has much more side spill and the LED for flood are a great adition. I still havent decided which to use more often but it's always good have to really good headlamps. 

Doug


----------



## NoFair (Nov 22, 2005)

I always give my second best headlamp to my girlfriend when we're out skiing after dark. She used to have a regulated incan, but the runtime was too short so now she uses my 1W luxeon rechargeable.. She's happy and so am I.

Since to Apex is camo she's not inclined to grab it either 

I was thinking of putting a reflector in the Apex, but after trying it outside I found that I really like the beam pattern of the optic; enough throw and a very large hotspot with ample spill...

Sverre


----------



## jayflash (Nov 22, 2005)

As with PT's Yukon HL, the flood of the Nichias is quite good - even better in the Apex. The Luxeon sure puts a lot of light in front of the user. It's my benchmark for now but I lack the experience of Petzls, BDs, and other premium blends.

The heat sink only got a little warm after an extended indoor run on high. I'll guess it would be safe sitting still on a table in a 100F room. I'm also guessing that the Nichias aren't "sunk".


----------



## CM (Nov 22, 2005)

NoFair said:


> I was thinking of putting a reflector in the Apex, but after trying it outside I found that I really like the beam pattern of the optic; enough throw and a very large hotspot with ample spill...
> 
> Sverre



I agree. The optic in the Apex is the best for the intended use of the headlamp. It's got throw but you don't get the tight beam syndrome when using it up close like reading. The more I use this, the more I like it.


----------



## cuester (Nov 23, 2005)

*Princeton Tec Apex up north?*

Hey all, I was wondering if anyone has found a store in Canada that will sell the Apex?


----------



## yellow (May 26, 2006)

From the 1st time I heared of the Apex (which was here), I thought: "what an awful looking light. Why couldnt they run a model with an Eos head and the Apex back battery case." 
Except for this, I thought of the Apex as a larger version of the Eos, 
BUT TODAY, 
I, just by accident, read the review, and now I really hate this light. Man, who did plan such a crime?

4 levels of output (forget the blinking).
--> main high: 1,5 hours
--> main low: ~9 hours
--> leds high: ~9 hours
--> leds low: some hours more

thats ridiculus, too much of light on high, no useful medium runtime "2nd high" beam, 2 exactly same runtimes (low) and at the end to much less of expanded runtime.
If it were 1,5, 4-5 and 10; 7-9 and 50 hours, that would make sense

This light sux so much, and they will not put out the improved EOS model mentionned above (I e-mailed for such a model when the Apex came out)


----------



## vtunderground (May 26, 2006)

Don't bash it until you try it 

The Apex is a big improvement over the EOS. It has a more useful spot beam, a flood beam, longer runtime, greatly increased brightness, and vastly superior heatsinking. IMHO, it's the most versatile headlamp available.

I have to admit, at first I was very apprehensive about the Apex... but now you'd have a hard time getting me to give it up!


----------



## gailt (May 26, 2006)

yellow said:


> From the 1st time I heared of the Apex (which was here), I thought: "what an awful looking light. Why couldnt they run a model with an Eos head and the Apex back battery case."
> Except for this, I thought of the Apex as a larger version of the Eos,
> BUT TODAY,
> I, just by accident, read the review, and now I really hate this light. Man, who did plan such a crime?
> ...


I got 4hrs 30minutes on main high with lithiums and 5 hours plus with kodak 2500 nimh's its a heck of a light.


----------



## Sway (May 26, 2006)

yellow try this thread for some useful run time pots using different batteries.

After going through several different headlamps the Apex is my favorite so far for run time and light output, it’s a nice package.

Hope this helps 

Later
Kelly


----------



## WDR65 (May 28, 2006)

Since I started this thread and don't remember posting anything after I got my own Apex I just wanted to say that its the only headlamp I need at this point. Its a little heavy at times but I use it more often than any other light I own when I'm doing something in the outdoors. I tried out about five other models from various brands before I ended up with the Apex and at the moment I don't see anything replacing it for me at least within that price range.


----------



## NoFair (May 28, 2006)

yellow said:


> thats ridiculus, too much of light on high, no useful medium runtime "2nd high" beam, 2 exactly same runtimes (low) and at the end to much less of expanded runtime.
> If it were 1,5, 4-5 and 10; 7-9 and 50 hours, that would make sense
> 
> This light sux so much, and they will not put out the improved EOS model mentionned above (I e-mailed for such a model when the Apex came out)



With lithiums or NiMH which are the only kind I use you get 3-4+ hours on high and about 12h with the Lux on low (still pretty bright). The 5mm leds give a totally different beam and are very nice for setting up camp and lighting up everything withing 5m. The 5mms on low will last for days and are still bright enough for quite a few tasks.
Saying the high setting is too bright is just saying this headlight isn't made for your needs. When skiing down a hill at 40 mph at night bright is very nice

One thing few reviews mention is that the light doesn't go out when the 3-4h of very bright light is over. It will step down in brightness until there is no juice left in the batteries. So it will last a lot longer then you seem to think.

I've used quite a few headlamps for work and this is the best medium sized headlamp I've had. Don't say it's crap based on a quick look at a review...

Sverre


----------



## BB62 (Nov 19, 2006)

New Apex PRO:

http://www.backpackinglight.com/cgi-bin/backpackinglight/princeton_tec_apex_pro_headlamp_orsm06.html

Uses CR123 Lithium batteries and weighs less.

Burn time is somewhat altered.


BB62


----------

